# QMS magicolor 2



## blonde (11. März 2004)

Ich habe einen QMS magicolor 2. Dieser Drucker lässt sich einfach nicht über seine IP-Adresse direkt ansprechen. Ich habe gehört, man müsste irgendwie ein Monitor-Programm oder so ähnlich installieren, damit es läuft. Wer kann mir dabei helfen?

Vielen Dank!
MfG Blonde25


----------



## blonde (11. März 2004)

Habs gefunden! Hier http://www.qms.com/support/current_printers/mc2_sup.htm muss man den Crown Print Monitor Plus herunterladen und installieren. Danach noch Port 35 einstellen und es läuft.

WICHTIG: Wenn jemand ein ähnliches Tool für den Drucker infotec 4353 MF PCL 6 hat, soll sich BITTE melden! Dankeschön!

Gruss blonde25


----------

